# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  ΔΔΕ αντιηλεκτροπληξιακός ρελέ

## Dimitris_0x41

Διαβάζω αρκετά ποστ που αφορούν τα ΔΔΕ. 
Πιστεύω θα ηταν πολυ καλο να γραφούν εδω συγκεντρωμενα ο τρόπος λειτουργείας τους και εγκυκλοπεδικά και όχι τι προβλημα αντετωπισε ο καθένας. 
Αν κάποιος ξέρει ακριβώς την λειτουργεία του θα μπορούσε να μας εξηγησει ακριβώς πως δουλεύουν;

----------


## georged30

Δες εδω http://www.sarrisg.gr/n/downloads/2013/DDR_02-2013.pdf

----------


## VirusX2

Υπαρχει απειρο υλικο στο νετ..

----------


## Dimitris_0x41

Οντως υπάρχει. Απλά ισως βοηθηθουμε πολλοι εδω με πιο συγκεντρωμενα στοιχεία. 

Για παράδειγμα σε ενα δδε οταν παμε σε μια πρίζα και βραχυκυκλωσουμε ουδετερο γη πεφτει σωστα; Ετσι το τεστάρουμε κιόλας. 

Αν ομως βραχυκυκλωσουμε φαση γη πάλι θα πρέπει να  πέφτει;

----------


## Ninetie

Βραχυκυκλώνοντας ουδέτερο με γη δε νομίζω να γίνει κάτι, αφού ο ουδέτερος με τη γη είναι *ήδη* βραχυκυκλωμένοι από τη ΔΕΗ.

Βραχυκυκλώνοντας φάση με γη, ναι, θα πέσει αμέσως ο ΔΔΕ.

----------


## spinalgr1990

αν καποιος αγγιζει ταυτοχρονα φαση και ουδετερο ο ΔΔΕ θα τον προστατεψει ;

----------


## nestoras

Λοιπόν, θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω μια αρχή με όσο πιο απλά λόγια γίνεται...

Σύμφωνα με την αρχή διατήρησης του φορτίου ισχύει ότι μέσα σε ένα κύκλωμα δε μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί ή να χαθεί φορτίο.
Κατ' επέκταση, με πιο απλά λόγια θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι σε μια ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση (πχ ενός σπιτιού) όσο ρεύμα "δίνουμε" στα κυκλώματά μας (πρίζες, φώτα, κουζίνα κτλ) τόσο επιστρέφει και στη γη. Το ρεύμα το "δίνουμε" μέσω του αγωγού της φάσης (συνήθως καφέ χρώμα)  και η επιστροφή προς τη γη γίνεται μέσω του αγωγού του ουδετέρου (συνήθως μπλε χρώμα).

Όταν όλα μας τα κυκλώματα λειτουργούν φυσιολογικά τότε (σύμφωνα με την αρχή που ανέφερα πιο πάνω) το ρεύμα που φεύγει από τη φάση είναι ίσο ακριβώς με το ρεύμα που επιστρέφει από τον ουδέτερο (ούτε περισσότερο ούτε λιγότερο).
Τι συμβαίνει σε μια επικύνδινη περίπτωση; Πχ, όταν κάποιος άνθρωπος ακουμπήσει ένα καλώδιο φάσης ή αν ένα καλώδιο (πέραν του κιτρινοπράσινου της γείωσης) κάποιας συσκευής φύγει από τη θέση του και ακουμπήσει πάνω στο μεταλλικό περίβλημα... Τότε, στην πρώτη περίπτωση υπάρχει άμεσως κίνδυνος ηλεκτροπληξίας του ανθρώπου ενώ στη δεύτερη περίπτωση υπάρχει έμεσος κίνδυνος σε περίπτωση που κάποιος ακουμπήσει τη συσκευή.

Στις επικύνδινες περιπτώσεις που ανέφερα πιο πάνω οι απλές ασφάλειες μπορεί να μας προστατεύσουν από ελάχιστα έως καθόλου (καθόλου στην πρώτη περίπτωση). Πριν πούμε για τον ΔΔΕ, θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα ρέει από τα υψηλά δυναμικά προς τα χαμηλά δυναμικά. Υψηλό δυναμικό σε μια ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση έχει ο αγωγός της φάσης ενώ χαμηλό δυναμικό έχει ο αγωγός του ουδετέρου, ο αγωγός της γείωσης καθώς επίσης και η ίδια η γη! Οπότε σε περίπτωση που κάποιος άνθρωπος ακουμπήσει μία φάση τότε το ρεύμα βρίσκει ενναλακτικό δρόμο προς τη γη μέσω του σώματός μας...

Με βάση όλα τα παραπάνω πλέον μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε πολύ εύκολα ποια είναι η λειτουργία του ΔΔΕ. Ο διακόπτης αυτός συγκρίνει διαρκώς το ρεύμα που "φεύγει" από τη φάση με το ρεύμα που "επιστρέφει" μέσω του ουδετέρου. Τα ρεύματα αυτά ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να είναι ίσα ανά πάσα στιγμή. Σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει διαφορά σε αυτά τα ρεύματα τότε ο διακόπτης αυτός ανοίγει κόβωντας την παροχή στην εγκατάσταση. Η διαφορά ρευμάτων στην οποία θα ανοίξει σίγουρα ο διακόπτης έχει οριστεί στα 30mA (τιμή σχετικά ακίνδυνη για τον άνθρωπο όταν είναι μικρό το διάστημα που μας διαρρέουν τα 30mA).

Συνψίζοντας: σε κανονική λειτουργία όλο το ρεύμα της εγκατάστασης επιστρέφει μέσω του ουδετέρου αγωγού προς τη γη και ο ΔΔΕ δεν πέφτει. Σε περίπτωση βλάβης-διαρροής, κάποιο ρεύμα που αρχικά έχει φύγει από τη φάση δε θα επιστρέψει όλο μέσω του ουδετέρου προς τη γη αλλά θα βρει κάποια ενναλακτική οδό (είτε το σώμα μας είτε τον αγωγό της γείωσης). Στην περίπτωση αυτή, ο ΔΔΕ θα κατάλάβει τη διαφορά και θα πέσει για να προλάβει πιο επικύνδινες καταστάσεις!

Σε περίπτωση που κάτι δεν έγινε κατανοητό μπορείς να ξαναρωτήσεις.

----------


## diony

αν πατάει σε μονωμένο έδαφος και φοράει παπούτσια με μόνωση *δεν πρόκειται να τον προστατέψει* , με λίγα λόγια για να πέσει ο ΔΔΕ πρέπει να περάσει μέσα από το σώμα του προς τη γη (πάτωμα) ρεύμα πάνω από 30 ΜΑ και αυτό  θα συμβεί όταν δε φοράει μονωμένα παπούτσια και τι είδους δάπεδο έχουμε και αν είναι βρεγμένο κ.λ.π.


μαζί γράφαμε

----------


## Ninetie

> αν καποιος αγγιζει ταυτοχρονα φαση και ουδετερο ο ΔΔΕ θα τον προστατεψει ;



Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση ότι φύγει από τη φάση θα γυρίσει πίσω από τον ουδέτερο χωρίς διαρροή προς τη γη, οπότε ο ΔΔΕ θα δει πουθενά κάποιο "πρόβλημα". Δεν είναι διαρροή. Είναι απλά ... μια ωμική κατανάλωση.  :Tongue2:  Ζωή σ' εμάς δηλαδή.

*Αν* όμως ακουμπήσει *μόνο* φάση, το ρεύμα θα φύγει από τη γη. Ο ΔΔΕ θα πει λοιπόν: φάση τόσο. Ουδέτερος λιγότερο από τόσο. Κάπου "χάνω" ρεύμα! Άρα κόβω!

----------


## spinalgr1990

το αρνητικο ηλεκτρικο φορτιο πάντα ρέει απο χαμηλο σε υψηλό δυναμικό , ετσι δεν ειναι ;

----------


## Ninetie

> αν πατάει σε μονωμένο έδαφος και φοράει παπούτσια με μόνωση *δεν πρόκειται να τον προστατέψει* , με λίγα λόγια για να πέσει ο ΔΔΕ πρέπει να περάσει μέσα από το σώμα του προς τη γη (πάτωμα) ρεύμα πάνω από 30 ΜΑ και αυτό  θα συμβεί όταν δε φοράει μονωμένα παπούτσια και τι είδους δάπεδο έχουμε και αν είναι βρεγμένο κ.λ.π.
> 
> μαζί γράφαμε



Φάση - ουδέτερο δε πιστεύω να τη γλυτώσει με κανένα τρόπο. Ξυπόλητος; Βρεγμένα πόδια; Βρε ότι κι αν γίνει, η αντίσταση του σώματος προς τη γη θα είναι μεγαλύτερη από ότι του σώματος... σκέτο. Οπότε όταν θα περάσει ρεύμα >30mA προς τη γη για να το δει και να κόψει ο ΔΔΕ, ταυτόχρονα θα περνάει και *περισσότερο* ρεύμα προς τον ουδέτερο (αφού ότι κι αν κάνουμε η αντίσταση προς τα εκεί είναι μικρότερη). Άρα πέθανε.

----------


## nestoras

> το αρνητικο ηλεκτρικο φορτιο πάντα ρέει απο χαμηλο σε υψηλό δυναμικό , ετσι δεν ειναι ;



Μακροσκοπικά δες το θέμα, μιλάμε για ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση κι όχι για μικροηλεκτρονική. Ούτως ή άλλως από μια μαλακία κάποτε έχουμε πάρει την ανάποδη φορά του ρεύματος ως κανονική...

Στην περίπτωση μας αυτό που μας απασχολεί είναι ότι αν έχω κάπου δυναμικό 230V και κάπου αλλού 0V ή 10V ή 100V ή 200V το ρεύμα θα τρέξει από το υψηλότερο δυναμικό προς το χαμηλό!

----------


## nestoras

> Βραχυκυκλώνοντας ουδέτερο με γη δε νομίζω να γίνει κάτι, αφού ο ουδέτερος με τη γη είναι *ήδη* βραχυκυκλωμένοι από τη ΔΕΗ.
> 
> Βραχυκυκλώνοντας φάση με γη, ναι, θα πέσει αμέσως ο ΔΔΕ.



Πάλι θα πέσει ο ΔΔΕ επειδή κάποιο ρεύμα θα επιστρέψει στη γη μέσω της γείωσης κι όχι μέσω του ουδετέρου.

----------

FILMAN (22-12-14)

----------


## nestoras

> αν καποιος αγγιζει ταυτοχρονα φαση και ουδετερο ο ΔΔΕ θα τον προστατεψει ;



Όχι, με την προυπόθεση ότι είναι καλά μονωμένος σε σχέση με τη γη. Αν δεν είναι τόσο καλά μονωμένος (πχ έχει βρεγμένα πόδια ή δε φοράει παπούτσια) και αν η εγκατάσταση έχει για παράδειγμα υψηλή αντίσταση στον ουδέτερο (για οποιοδήποτε λόγο) τότε υπάρχει πιθανότητα να πέσει ο ΔΔΕ και να τη γλιτώσουμε.

----------


## spinalgr1990

> Μακροσκοπικά δες το θέμα, μιλάμε για ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση κι όχι για μικροηλεκτρονική. Ούτως ή άλλως από μια μαλακία κάποτε έχουμε πάρει την ανάποδη φορά του ρεύματος ως κανονική...
> 
> Στην περίπτωση μας αυτό που μας απασχολεί είναι ότι αν έχω κάπου δυναμικό 230V και κάπου αλλού 0V ή 10V ή 100V ή 200V το ρεύμα θα τρέξει από το υψηλότερο δυναμικό προς το χαμηλό!



και κατι ακομή πανω σε αυτό : η φάση έχει από μόνη της δυναμικό 220V και ο ουδέτερος 0V ώστε η τάση να είναι 220 V ; 

ή μπορέι να έχει δυναμικό 230V και ο ουδέτερος 10V ώστε η τάση να είναι πάλι 220 V ;

----------


## spinalgr1990

> Βραχυκυκλώνοντας ουδέτερο με γη δε νομίζω να γίνει κάτι, αφού ο ουδέτερος με τη γη είναι *ήδη* βραχυκυκλωμένοι από τη ΔΕΗ.
> 
> Βραχυκυκλώνοντας φάση με γη, ναι, θα πέσει αμέσως ο ΔΔΕ.



φιλε αμα βραχυκυκλωσεις ουδετερο με γειωση θα πεσει ο ΔΔΕ για τον λογο ότι θα κλείσει κύκλωμα μεταξύ τους με αποτέλεσμα ένα μερος του ρευματος που διαρρέει τον ουδέτερο να πάει και προς την γείωση. Αυτο γίνεται με την *προύπόθεση* ότι υπάρχει κατανάλωση σε λειτουργία διαφορετικά δεν θα πέσει

----------


## nestoras

> και κατι ακομή πανω σε αυτό : η φάση έχει από μόνη της δυναμικό 220V και ο ουδέτερος 0V ώστε η τάση να είναι 220 V ; 
> 
> ή μπορέι να έχει δυναμικό 230V και ο ουδέτερος 10V ώστε η τάση να είναι πάλι 220 V ;



Θωρητικά η φάση έχει 230Volts και ο ουδέτερος έχει 0Volts.
Η τάση στον ουδέτερο εξαρτάται κι από άλλες παραμέτρους: αν είναι καλά γειωμένος, αν έχει χαμηλή ωμική αντίσταση, αν διαρρέεται από ρεύμα κτλ...

Πχ: αν ο ουδέτερος έχει 0.5Ω ωμική αντίσταση από ένα διαμέρισμα μέχρι τη γη τότε, όταν αυτός θα διαρρέεται από ρεύμα 20Α θα έχει τάση μέσα στο διαμέρισμα 10Volts ενώ όταν θα διαρρέεται από μικρότερο ρεύμα θα έχει μικρότερη τάση.

----------


## xrhstosmp

ολοι οι προλαλησαντες προσπαθησαν να δωσουν μια εξηγηση στον τροπο που δουλευει ενα δδε και εχουν ολοι τους δικιο. σε ενα πραγμα μονο δεν συμφωνω:
καποιος ζηταει πληροφοριες και πιθανων (ισως κανω λαθος) να ειναι ασχετος με το ρευμα.(Σε καθε περιπτωση ομως μπορει καποιος ασχετος απλα να διαβαζει αυτο το νημα) .Καποια στιγμη μαλιστα κανει και μια ερωτηση.αν βραχυκυκλωσει φαση με γη αν θα πεσει ο δδε.ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ* ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΕΙ* ΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΗ. Αυτοι που εχουν παει νοσοκομειο με εγκαυματα β' και γ' βαθμου στο προσωπο, στα ματια και στα χερια ξερουν ακριβως το λογο.καλη η θεωρια αλλα πρεπει να εξηγουμε και τους κινδυνους των πραξεων.

----------

FILMAN (22-12-14)

----------


## Dimitris_0x41

Αρα μπορούμε να πούμε με σιγουριά ότι σε ενα σπίτι αν πεφτει για κάποιο λόγο το δδε υπάρχει καπου με καποιο τροπο διαροη ρευματος προς γη. 

Ακόμα αν βραχυκυκλωσουμεε ενα καλωδιο φαση ουδετερο θα πέσει η ασφαλεια και σε καμια περιπτωση ο δδε. 

Να πω ενα μεγαλο μπράβο στον nestora για τις πολύ κατατοπιστικές απαντησεις. Σε ευχαριστούμε για την βοηθεια σου.

----------


## Dimitris_0x41

Επισης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω οτι οσο πιο πολυ ταση  μετραμε σε  καποια εγκατασταση μεταξυ φασης ουδετερου τοσο πιο μεγαλη αντισταση εχει η γειωση αρα και πιο αναποτελεσματικη;

----------


## Dimitris_0x41

> ολοι οι προλαλησαντες προσπαθησαν να δωσουν μια εξηγηση στον τροπο που δουλευει ενα δδε και εχουν ολοι τους δικιο. σε ενα πραγμα μονο δεν συμφωνω:
> καποιος ζηταει πληροφοριες και πιθανων (ισως κανω λαθος) να ειναι ασχετος με το ρευμα.(Σε καθε περιπτωση ομως μπορει καποιος ασχετος απλα να διαβαζει αυτο το νημα) .Καποια στιγμη μαλιστα κανει και μια ερωτηση.αν βραχυκυκλωσει φαση με γη αν θα πεσει ο δδε.ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ* ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΕΙ* ΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΗ. Αυτοι που εχουν παει νοσοκομειο με εγκαυματα β' και γ' βαθμου στο προσωπο, στα ματια και στα χερια ξερουν ακριβως το λογο.καλη η θεωρια αλλα πρεπει να εξηγουμε και τους κινδυνους των πραξεων.



Αυτος ειμαι εγω που αναφερεσε ετσι; 

Ειμαι μηχανικός βιομηχανικης πληροφορικής και ασχολουμαι που και που με ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστασεις λιγο πιο μερακλιδικες απο αυτές που κυκλοφορούν. 

Ρωτω λεπτομεριες για το δδε για να κατανοησω καποια πραγματα οπως και πως επακριβως δουλευει. Στη συνεχεια θελω να ανοιξω ενα να δω πως υλοποιουνται όλα αυτα που λεμε εδω θεωρητικα. 

Οσο για της δοκιμές που ανεφερες εχουν ηδη γινει και γινονται απο εμενα με τα απαρετητα μετρα. Αν δεν γινουν δοκιμες στον εξοπλησμο δεν αρκει να ξερουμε θεωρητικά πως δουλεύει. 

Παντα φιλικά οτι σου είπα. Χαιρομαι πολυ για την επισυμανση που εκανες για μενα στο ποστ σου μιας και δεν με ξερεις και δεν ξερεις με τι ασχολουμαι προκειμενου να με διαφυλάξεις απο κινδυνους γυρω απο το ρευμα. Το ιδιο θα πρεπει να κανουμε όλοι μας εδω μεσα. 

Τέλος θα ηθελα να μας πεις τους κινδυνους στους οποίους αναφερεσε για να καταλαβουμε ολοι τι γινετε και πως θα προστατευομαστε. 

Ενας αγραφος κανονας λεει: 

Μετραω δοκιμαζω γειωνω δουλευω. 

Υ.Γ. Και λέω πάλι οτι εγραψα το εγραψα φιλικα και μονο. Τελος συγνωμη για το μεγααααααλλλλοοο ποστ μου  :Smile:

----------


## nestoras

> Επισης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω οτι οσο πιο πολυ ταση  μετραμε σε  καποια εγκατασταση μεταξυ φασης ουδετερου τοσο πιο μεγαλη αντισταση εχει η γειωση αρα και πιο αναποτελεσματικη;



Όχι, όταν μετράς μεγάλη τάση ή είναι "πρόβλημα" της ΔΕΗ ή έχεις ακριβώς 230V επειδή ο ουδέτερος είναι πολύ καλά γειωμένος, έχει χαμηλή αντίσταση και η ΔΕΗ δίνει ακριβώς την τάση που πρέπει! Όταν δεν είναι καλά γειωμένος τότε εμφανίζεται μεγαλύτερη τάση στο σημείο μέτρησης του δυναμικού του ουδετέρου άρα η διαφορά που μετράς εσύ με το πολύμετρο μεταξύ φάσης-ουδέτερου θα πρέπει να είναι μικρότερη!
Πχ: δυναμικό ουδετέρου 1Volt, δυναμικό φάσης 230V, διαφορά δυναμικού: 229V
δυναμικό ουδετέρου 10Volt, δυναμικό φάσης 230V, διαφορά δυναμικού: 220V

Βέβαια, για να κάνεις μια αξιόπιστη μέτρηση *θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις ένα σημείο που να ξέρεις σίγουρα ότι έχει μηδενικό δυναμικό* (πχ κάποια μπάρα θεμελιακής γείωσης), θα πρέπει δηλαδή να έχεις μία σωστή τάση αναφοράς και για εναν ερασιτέχνη δεν είναι και το πιο εύκολο πράγμα.

Η γείωση και ο ουδέτερος θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να βρίσκονται στο ίδιο δυναμικό. Στην πράξη επειδή σχεδόν πάντα ο ουδέτερος διαρρέεται από ρεύμα ενώ η γείωση όχι, όταν θα γίνει μέτρηση σε διαμέρισμα απομακρυσμένο από τη χελώνα ο ουδέτερος θα έχει ελαφρώς υψηλότερο δυναμικό, από 2-3 volts μέχρι και 10volts θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί φυσιολογική τιμή. Αν η τάση μεταξύ ουδέτερου και γείωσης ξεφεύγει περισσότερο τότε μάλλον θέλει έλεγχο η εγκατάσταση.

Για την πιστοποίηση μιας σωστής γείωσης απαιτούνται ειδικά όργανα (γειωσόμετρο). Η τιμή της αντίστασης γείωσης θα πρέπει να είναι όσο γίνεται χαμηλότερη (της τάξης από 0,5Ω μέχρι 1,5-2Ω). Η λειτουργία του ΔΔΕ είναι ανεκτική και σε σχετικά μεγάλες τιμές της γείωσης εξαιτίας του τρόπου λειτουργίας του. Βέβαια, όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η τιμή αυτή τόσο πιο επικύνδυνες γίνονται οι τάσεις επαφής του ανθρώπου με μεταλλικές συσκευές που έχουν διαρροή προς το σασί τους.

----------


## Dimitris_0x41

Οποτε οταν απο τον ουδετερο επιστρεφει το ρεύμα και οπως ειπες σχεδον παντα ο πυδετερος διαρεεται απο ρευμα οταν αγγιζουμε την μπαρα ουδετερου μεσα στον πινακα γιατι δεν μας χτυπάει το ρευμα; 


Η γειωσεις στην αθηνα που ειναι στα υδραυλικά ειναι εξισου καλές με τις θεμελιακες ας πούμε; 

Αρα με οσα λεμε εδω η λειτπυργεια του δδε δεν εξαρτατε καθολου απο την γειωση του σπιτιού (ποιότητα) θα πεσει σε καθε περιπτωση που δεν επιστρέψει ισο ρευμα στον ουδετερο;

----------


## spinalgr1990

Η ταση μεταξυ ουδετερου γης ειναι πολυ μικρη γι αυτο δεν μας χτυπαει το ρευμα οταν αγγιζουμε την μπαρα του ουδετερου

----------


## nestoras

> Οποτε οταν απο τον ουδετερο επιστρεφει το ρεύμα και οπως ειπες σχεδον παντα ο πυδετερος διαρεεται απο ρευμα οταν αγγιζουμε την μπαρα ουδετερου μεσα στον πινακα γιατι δεν μας χτυπάει το ρευμα; 
> 
> 
> Η γειωσεις στην αθηνα που ειναι στα υδραυλικά ειναι εξισου καλές με τις θεμελιακες ας πούμε; 
> 
> Αρα με οσα λεμε εδω η λειτπυργεια του δδε δεν εξαρτατε καθολου απο την γειωση του σπιτιού (ποιότητα) θα πεσει σε καθε περιπτωση που δεν επιστρέψει ισο ρευμα στον ουδετερο;



Ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό το post.

Για τις γειώσεις στην Αθήνα μάλλον θα πρέπει να απαντήσει ο συνάδελφος lepouras!  :Very Happy: 

Η λειτουργία του ΔΔΕ σε συνδυασμό με καλή γείωση εξασφαλίζει μεγαλύτερη προστασία από τις τάσεις επαφής. Σε πολύ κακογειωμένη συσκευή (πχ 10ΚΩ) όταν έχεις διαρροή αυτή θα ανεβάσει μεγάλη τάση στο σασί της. Δεν είναι το ίδιο να ακουμπάς κάτι μεταλλικό με 5Volts και να πέφτει ο ΔΔΕ από το να ακουμπάς κάτι μεταλλικό με 100Volts και μετά να πέφτει ο ΔΔΕ....

----------


## Dimitris_0x41

Στην Αθηνα σε μια εγκατασταση με οχι πολυ καλγ γείωση θα ηταν σωστο να γεφυρωσουμε μεσα στον πινακα τον ουδετερο με υην γείωση προν το δδε; Να κανουμε μοα ουδετερωγειωση οπως ακριβως κανει η δεη (στις χελωνες ομως) στην επαρχεία;

----------


## xrhstosmp

οι γειωσεις στο υδραυλικο δυκτιο στην αθηνα απαγορευτικε απο την ευδαπ το 2009.συνεπως οτι υπαρχει ακομα ειναι παρανομο και πρεπει να αντικατασταθει.
ΟΤΑΝ το δικτυο υδρευσης ηταν εξ'ολοκληρου μεταλλικο (πριν το 1995 δλδ) η γειωση που προσεφερε το εν λογο "συστημα γειωσης" ηταν εφαμιλλο ισως και καλυτερο απο μια "τυπικη" σημερινη θεμελιακη γειωση. ηταν σιγουρα 10000% καλυτερο απο 1 ή 3 ή 153 ηλεκτροδια γειωσης.σημερα μια υπαρχουσα γειωση στα υδραυλικα πρακτικα σημαινει οτι ισως δεν υπαρχει καθολου γειωση αν στην περιοχη εχει αντικατασταθει το δικτυο με συνθετικο σωληνα ή  εχει αντικατασταθει καποιο κομματι τις εγκαταστασης με πλαστικο σωληνα λογο π.χ βλαβης.

----------


## nestoras

> Στην Αθηνα σε μια εγκατασταση με οχι πολυ καλγ γείωση θα ηταν σωστο να γεφυρωσουμε μεσα στον πινακα τον ουδετερο με υην γείωση προν το δδε; Να κανουμε μοα ουδετερωγειωση οπως ακριβως κανει η δεη (στις χελωνες ομως) στην επαρχεία;



OXI! Να μην το κάνεις! Είναι άλλης μορφής το δίκτυο στην Αττική. Δε θα ήταν κόπος να γεφυρώσουν τον ουδέτερο με τη γείωση! Δες εδώ.

----------


## xrhstosmp

> Στην Αθηνα σε μια εγκατασταση με οχι πολυ καλγ γείωση θα ηταν σωστο να γεφυρωσουμε μεσα στον πινακα τον ουδετερο με υην γείωση προν το δδε; Να κανουμε μοα ουδετερωγειωση οπως ακριβως κανει η δεη (στις χελωνες ομως) στην επαρχεία;



 *ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΥΝΕΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ!*
αυτο που φανταζεσαι πολυ απλο και ιδανικο ,υπο καταλληλες συνθηκες μπορει να σου φερει σε ολα τα μεταλλικα μερη της εγκαταστασης επικυνδυνη ταση ακομα και με κλειστο τον γενικο διακοπτη. απαγορευεται να συνυπαρχουν δυο συστηματα γειωσης (ουδετερωση-αμεση γειωση )στον ιδιο χωρο.
η λυση ειναι απλη.στην αθηνα σε μια εγκατασταση για να της φτιαξεις γειωση  σκαβεις λακο 2,5μ χ1,5μ χ2μ βαθος και θαβεις ενα Ε χαλκου ή για πιο οικονομικα αν δεν υπαρχει πολυ υγρασια ενα Ε γαλβανισμενης λαμαρινας. 
ΥΓ. δεν ειπα πουθενα οτι ολο αυτο ειναι "φτηνο" θες κανα διχιλιαρο ειδικα αμα δεν εχεις χωρο.
Νεστορα μαλλον γραφαμε μαζι

----------


## Dimitris_0x41

Μπορει να εξηγηθεί αυτο; 

Στην περιπτωση ουδετερωγειωσης στην χελωνα στης δεη ενωνετε ο ουδετερος που ερχεται απο την κολωνα με την γειωση του σπιτιου και ανεβενουν στον πινακα ουδετερος και γειωση ξεχωριστα που στην ουσία είναι το ιδιο μιας και στο ρολόι είναι κοινά. Σωστα; 

Οποτε αν σε μια οικοδομη στην Αθηνα που εχουμε γειωση στα υδραυλικά γεφυρωσουμε ουδετερο και γειωση στον πινακα πριν απο όλα και στη συνεχεια πάλι πανε δυο καλωδια πυδετερος και γειωση που παλι ειναι κοινα το ιδιο δεν εχουμε κάνει;

----------


## nestoras

> Μπορει να εξηγηθεί αυτο; 
> 
> Στην περιπτωση ουδετερωγειωσης στην χελωνα στης δεη ενωνετε ο ουδετερος που ερχεται απο την κολωνα με την γειωση του σπιτιου και ανεβενουν στον πινακα ουδετερος και γειωση ξεχωριστα που στην ουσία είναι το ιδιο μιας και στο ρολόι είναι κοινά. Σωστα; 
> 
> Οποτε αν σε μια οικοδομη στην Αθηνα που εχουμε γειωση στα υδραυλικά γεφυρωσουμε ουδετερο και γειωση στον πινακα πριν απο όλα και στη συνεχεια πάλι πανε δυο καλωδια πυδετερος και γειωση που παλι ειναι κοινα το ιδιο δεν εχουμε κάνει;



Από ΕΛΟΤ HD-384:




> 413.1.4 Σύστημα σύνδεσης των γειώσεων ΤΤ
> 
> 
>   413.1.4.1 Όλα τα εκτεθειμένα αγώγιμ μέρη που προστατεύονται από την ίδια διάταξη προστασίας πρέπει να συνδέονται, μέσω αγωγών προστασίας, 
> 
>   προς ένα ηλεκτρόδιο γείωσης, κοινό για όλα αυτά τα μέρη.
>   Αν περισσότερες διατάξεις προστασίας είναι συνδεδεμένες σε σειρά, αυτή η απαίτηση ισχύει χωριστά για όλα τα εκτεθειμένα αγώγιμα μέρη που 
> 
>   προστατεύονται από την ίδια διάταξη.
> ...



Έχεις ήδη μία ασφάλεια στη "χελώνα" σου. *Μετά από αυτή την ασφάλεια  απαγορεύεται ρητά από τον κανονισμό να γειώσεις τον ουδέτερο! 						*

----------


## Dimitris_0x41

Απο αποψη κανονισμου ναι. Απο θεμα πρακτικό ειναι ακριβως τπ ιδιο ομως σωστα;

----------


## john_b

Να υποθέσω ότι αν πιάσεις τον ουδέτερο σε αυτό που περιγράφεις και έρθεις σε επαφή με την γείωση (π.χ. μέσω των σωληνώσεων του σπιτιού), θα υπάρχει διαφορά δυναμικού που θα σε φυτέψει;

----------


## lepouras

καταρχήν μιας και η ερώτηση είναι πως δουλεύει ο ΔΔΕ να δούμε λίγο το κατασκευαστικό του.
μέσα στο ΔΔΕ αν το ανοίξουμε θα δούμε (πχ σε έναν μονοφασικό) η φάση και ο ουδέτερος να περνάνε και να τυλίγονται (Ρ1,Ρ2) γύρω από έναν πυρήνα(F)
θα δούμε ότι τυλίγετε και ένα ποιο λεπτό συρματάκι (Ρ3)σε αυτόν τον πυρήνα(F). 
το λεπτό συρματάκι περνά μετά από μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης(br)ή μπορεί να είναι και με μια σκέτη δίοδο άρα ημιανόρθωση, και πηγαίνει μετά και τυλίγετε(Ρ4) γύρω από έναν μόνιμο μαγνήτη(Μ).
 από κάτω όταν οπλίζουμε πηγαίνει και κολλά στον μαγνήτη ένα σιδερένιο λαμάκι που συγκρατεί οπλισμένο το μηχανισμό  ένα ελατήριο τεντώνετε προσπαθώντας να ξεκολλήσει το λαμάκι από τον μαγνήτη.
έχουμε και λέμε.
 από τα πηνία Ρ1 και Ρ2 που συνδέουμε φυσικά τον ουδέτερο και την φάση σε κανονικές συνθήκες περνάν δύο ίσα φορτία με αντίθετη φορά.
 αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να αλληλοεξουδετερώνουν το μαγνητικό πεδίο που το καθένα δημιουργεί.
 άρα στο τρίτο πηνίο(Ρ3) δεν εμφανίζετε καμία τάση.
αν έχουμε κάποια διαρροή στο κύκλωμά μας (στην ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση φυσικά ευνοούμε) τότε ένα από τα δύο πηνία Ρ1 ήΡ2 θα έχει μικρότερο δυναμικό. αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να λειτουργήσει σαν ένας μετασχηματιστής, που ανάλογα την διαφορά που θα υπάρξει μεταξύ των δύο πρώτων πηνίων Ρ1 και Ρ2  να είναι και το μέγεθος της τάσης(και του ρεύματος) στο Ρ3.
 από την στιγμή που θα βγεί κάποιο δυναμικό από το Ρ3 επειδή είναι εναλλασσόμενο θα περάσει από την γέφυρα ανόρθωσης για να γήνει συνεχές θα πάει στο τέταρτο πηνίο (Ρ4) και θα δημιουργήσει ένα μαγνητικό πεδίο αντίστροφο από αυτό που έχει ο σταθερός μας μαγνήτης. 
σαν αποτέλεσμα το ελατήριο να υπερισχύσει και να τραβήξει το λαμάκι που θα ελευθερώσει την σκανδάλη με αποτέλεσμα να πέσει ο διακόπτης και φυσικά να έχουμε διακοπή της τροφοδοσίας στο δίκτυό μας που βρίσκετε μετά το ΔΔΕ.
ο μαγνήτης και το ελατήριο καθώς και το πηνίο κλπ κλπ έχουν ρυθμιστεί και υπολογιστεί ώστε να συμβεί αυτό όταν η διαφορά του ρεύματος μεταξύ τον δύο πηνίων Ρ1 και Ρ2 να είναι στα 30 mA. 
η κατασκευή όπως καταλαβαίνουμε είναι τέτοια που να είναι αδύνατον σε περίπτωση αστοχίας ή αδυνατίσματος του μαγνήτη κλπ το ΔΔΕ να πέφτει έστω και όταν δεν πρέπει.
ο μόνος λόγος που θα έκανε το διακόπτη να μην πέφτει είναι να καταστραφεί το κύκλωμα του Ρ3 εν μέρη ή συνολικά(Ρ4 , γέφυρα ανόρθωσης)οπότε να μην μπορεί να ακυρώσει το μαγνήτη ώστε να ελευθερωθεί η σκανδάλη.
 πράγμα σχεδόν αδύνατον(άλλα ποτέ δεν λέμε ποτέ) τουλάχιστον δεν μου έχει συμβεί ποτέ. το αντίθετο ναι. δηλαδή να πέφτει από αστοχία χωρίς να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

ΔΔΕ.JPG
κάποιες ορολογίες  στην θεωρία μου μπορεί να εμφανίζονται απλοποιημένες (ίσως και λανθασμένες)οπότε να με συμπαθάτε οι ποιο γνώστες. απλά για να δώσω να πιάσουμε την κεντρική ιδέα του πως είναι στα ενδότερα ενός ΔΔΕ(για όσους φυσικά δεν το γνωρίζουν).
από εκεί και πέρα τα υπόλοιπα είναι όπως τα είπαν παραπάνω  τα παιδιά (Χρήστος, Παναγιώτης)

----------

genesis (22-12-14), 

nestoras (22-12-14), 

tasos987 (22-12-14)

----------


## xrhstosmp

> Απο αποψη κανονισμου ναι. Απο θεμα πρακτικό ειναι ακριβως τπ ιδιο ομως σωστα;



Περνα με κόκκινο στο δρομο.από απόψη κανονισμου δεν είναι σωστό.πρακτικά μόνο το χρώμα αλλάζει σιγά τώρα.προφανώς δεν μπορείς να κατανοήσεις ότι αυτό είναι επικίνδυνο επειδη ΝΟΜΊΖΕΙΣ ότι δεν ειναι.επειδή είμαι σίγουρος ότι στην τελευταία μερακληδικη λαθρεγκατασταση υπάρχει γεφυρωμενη μπάρα ουδέτερου - γείωσης πήγαινε ξήλωσε τη μη σκοτώσεις κάναν ανθρωπο.

----------


## john_b

> Περνα με κόκκινο στο δρομο.από απόψη κανονισμου δεν είναι σωστό.πρακτικά μόνο το χρώμα αλλάζει σιγά τώρα.προφανώς δεν μπορείς να κατανοήσεις ότι αυτό είναι επικίνδυνο επειδη ΝΟΜΊΖΕΙΣ ότι δεν ειναι.επειδή είμαι σίγουρος ότι *στην τελευταία μερακληδικη λαθρεγκατασταση* υπάρχει γεφυρωμενη μπάρα ουδέτερου - γείωσης πήγαινε ξήλωσε τη μη σκοτώσεις κάναν ανθρωπο.



Χαχαχαχαχα, πως τα λες ρε παιδί μου.


Τελικά για να μαθαίνουμε και οι υπόλοιποι, αυτό που έγραψα για διαφορά δυναμικού δεν ισχύει;
Ποιοι είναι οι κίνδυνοι από αυτή την ενέργεια;

----------


## giannaras13

> Από ΕΛΟΤ HD-384:
> 
> 
> Έχεις ήδη μία ασφάλεια στη "χελώνα" σου. *Μετά από αυτή την ασφάλεια  απαγορεύεται ρητά από τον κανονισμό να γειώσεις τον ουδέτερο!                        *



 δηλαδη βαζεις τον δδε και μετα δεν συνδεεις πουθενα την γειωση με τον ουδετερο?

----------


## VirusX2

> δηλαδη βαζεις τον δδε και μετα δεν συνδεεις πουθενα την γειωση με τον ουδετερο?



Τι εννοεις μετα; Ουτε στον ΔΔΕ τα συνδεεις..

----------


## nestoras

> Απο αποψη κανονισμου ναι. Απο θεμα πρακτικό ειναι ακριβως τπ ιδιο ομως σωστα;



Ο κανονισμός στο 99.9% των περιπτώσεων τα λέει πολύ σωστά! Είναι άλλο θέμα μετά το τι θα κάνει ο εγκαταστάτης, ο μελετητής ή ο εργολάβος... Αν όλοι πήγαιναν σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό δε θα είχαμε σχεδόν καθόλου ατυχήματα!

Όσον αφορά στο θέμα μας, σκέψου το εξής απλό:

Στο δίκτυο ΤΤ ο ουδέτερος δε συνδέεται με τη γείωση στη χελώνα αλλά είναι γειωμένος κάπου πιο "πίσω".
Η γείωση που έρχεται στον πίνακά σου είναι "καρφωμένη" σε σημείο κοντά στη χελώνα σου.
Θεωρητικά οι δύο αυτοί αγωγοί (ουδετέρου και γείωσης) μπορούν να θεωρηθούν ότι έχουν ελάχιστη ωμική αντίσταση.
Τι θα συμβεί αν εγώ συνδέσω δύο αγωγούς που είναι γειωμένοι σε διαφορετικά σημεία;
Σκέψου ότι χαλαρώνει ο ουδέτερος για οποιοδήποτε λόγο στο σημείο που είναι γειωμένος μακρυά από την οικοδομή σου, αυτό θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα *σχεδόν ΟΛΟ το ρεύμα όχι μόνο του διαμερίσματός σου αλλά και ολόκληρης της πολυκατοικίας* να περάσει μέσα από τον πίνακά σου και μέσα από το καλώδιο της δικιάς σου γείωσης!! (κάποιο ρεύμα θα διαφύγει και σε σημείο ποιο πίσω)

Όταν εννοώ να "χαλαρώσει" ο ουδέτερος αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί από κόψιμο λόγο ατυχήματος ή από κακή σύνδεση ή από οτιδήποτε άλλο που δε μπορεί να προβλεφθεί αυτή τη στιγμή.

Μια τέτοια σύνδεση θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί τουλάχιστον δολοφονική πέρα από την πυρκαγιά που μπορεί να ξεσπάσει μέσα στην πολυκατοικία επειδή δε θα πρέπει να ξεχνάς ότι σε κανέναν από τους δύο αυτούς αγωγούς δεν υπάρχουν ασφαλιστικά μέτρα για βραχυκυκλώματα-υπερφορτίσεις!

Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα θα έχεις αν το δυναμικό του ενός από τα δύο σημεία ανέβει (πχ μπορεί να πέσει ένας κεραυνός 100 μέτρα μακρυά από την οικοδομή σου). Τότε Θα έχεις πάλι ροή ρεύματος από το σημείο που πέφτει ο κεραυνός, μέσω ουδετέρου μέχρι τον πίνακά σου και μετά μέσω της δικιάς σου γείωσης προς τη γη... Και μη φανταστείς ότι σε έναν αγωγό 16mm^2 χρειάζεται και πολύ μεγάλη τάση για να προκαλέσεις υπερένταση. Με 1Ω το χιλιόμετρο, στα 100m έχεις 0,1Ω, ανύψωση κατά 20V προκαλεί ρεύμα 200Α!

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει γίνει μια τέτοια σύνδεση γιατί είναι θέμα τύχης που δεν έχει συμβεί ατύχημα ακόμη....

----------


## nestoras

> δηλαδη βαζεις τον δδε και μετα δεν συνδεεις πουθενα την γειωση με τον ουδετερο?



Αυτό δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις σε καμία εγκατάσταση είτε ΤΝ είτε ΤΤ επειδή πολύ απλά ακυρώνεις τη λειτουργία του ΔΔΕ (που ούτως ή άλλως θα πέφτει συνέχεια σε επαφή γείωσης-ουδετέρου και συνολικές καταναλώσεις πάνω από 30mA).

----------


## giannaras13

> Αυτό δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις σε καμία εγκατάσταση είτε ΤΝ είτε ΤΤ επειδή πολύ απλά ακυρώνεις τη λειτουργία του ΔΔΕ (που ούτως ή άλλως θα πέφτει συνέχεια σε επαφή γείωσης-ουδετέρου και συνολικές καταναλώσεις πάνω από 30mA).



εννοουσα οτι αν εχουμε ΤΝ ,οπου εχουμε γειωση στον ουδετερο και θελουμε να βαλουμε δδε ... ποτε θα συνδεσουμε την γειωση στον ουδετερο? πριν την εισοδο του ρελε?

----------


## Dimitris_0x41

> Περνα με κόκκινο στο δρομο.από απόψη κανονισμου δεν είναι σωστό.πρακτικά μόνο το χρώμα αλλάζει σιγά τώρα.προφανώς δεν μπορείς να κατανοήσεις ότι αυτό είναι επικίνδυνο επειδη ΝΟΜΊΖΕΙΣ ότι δεν ειναι.επειδή είμαι σίγουρος ότι στην τελευταία μερακληδικη λαθρεγκατασταση υπάρχει γεφυρωμενη μπάρα ουδέτερου - γείωσης πήγαινε ξήλωσε τη μη σκοτώσεις κάναν ανθρωπο.



Θα ηταν καλυτερο να εξηγείς αυτο που θες να πεις χωρις ασχετα παραδειγματα και ειρωνίες. Εδω ΑΠΛΑ συζητάμε και παραθετουμε ιδεες σκεψεις και οτι άλλο θελει ο καθενας. 

Οσο για την μερακληδικη δουλειά μου που ανεφέρεσε σε 2 ποστ τωρα σου ΞΑΝΑ λεω οτι όλα αυτα τα δοκιμαζω στο εργαστηριο μου στο σπίτι και ποτε σε ξένα σπίτια η δουλειές μου.  

Οποτε ασε τις σιγουργιές που εχεις και αν θελεις να συμετασχεις πες την γνωμη σου και εφοσον εχεις γνωσεις εξηγησε στον κοσμο την σκεψη σου και την ιδεα χωρις φαναρια κοκκινα και μπλε.

----------


## VirusX2

> Οσο για την μερακληδικη δουλειά μου που ανεφέρεσε σε 2 ποστ τωρα σου ΞΑΝΑ λεω οτι όλα αυτα τα δοκιμαζω στο εργαστηριο μου στο σπίτι και ποτε σε ξένα σπίτια η δουλειές μου.



Με αυτες τις αποριες (και ελληψη πρακτικης εμπειριας να υποθεσω) μηπως δεν θα επρεπε να κανεις δουλειες σε ξενα σπιτια.;;

----------


## VirusX2

> Οσο για την μερακληδικη δουλειά μου που ανεφέρεσε σε 2 ποστ τωρα σου ΞΑΝΑ λεω οτι όλα αυτα τα δοκιμαζω στο εργαστηριο μου στο σπίτι και ποτε σε ξένα σπίτια η δουλειές μου.



Με αυτες τις αποριες (και ελληψη πρακτικης εμπειριας να υποθεσω) μηπως δεν θα επρεπε να κανεις γενικα δουλειες σε ξενα σπιτια.;;

Σορρυ, Γραφτηκε 2 φορες λογω προβληματος στην συνδεση..

----------


## FILMAN

> Αυτος ειμαι εγω που αναφερεσε ετσι; 
> 
> Ειμαι μηχανικός βιομηχανικης πληροφορικής και ασχολουμαι που και που με ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστασεις λιγο πιο μερακλιδικες απο αυτές που κυκλοφορούν. 
> 
> Ρωτω λεπτομεριες για το δδε για να κατανοησω καποια πραγματα οπως και πως επακριβως δουλευει. Στη συνεχεια θελω να ανοιξω ενα να δω πως υλοποιουνται όλα αυτα που λεμε εδω θεωρητικα. 
> 
> Οσο για της δοκιμές που ανεφερες εχουν ηδη γινει και γινονται απο εμενα με τα απαρετητα μετρα. Αν δεν γινουν δοκιμες στον εξοπλησμο δεν αρκει να ξερουμε θεωρητικά πως δουλεύει. 
> 
> Παντα φιλικά οτι σου είπα. Χαιρομαι πολυ για την επισυμανση που εκανες για μενα στο ποστ σου μιας και δεν με ξερεις και δεν ξερεις με τι ασχολουμαι προκειμενου να με διαφυλάξεις απο κινδυνους γυρω απο το ρευμα. Το ιδιο θα πρεπει να κανουμε όλοι μας εδω μεσα. 
> ...



Όλα αυτά τα έγραψες για να δικαιολογήσεις την ερώτησή σου "τί θα γίνει αν ενώσουμε φάση με γείωση"; Απλά απαγορεύεται να το δοκιμάσεις όπως απαγορεύεται να ενώσεις φάση με ουδέτερο γιατί θα γίνει βραχυκύκλωμα! Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει κατά λάθος ή λόγω βλάβης αλλά το να γίνει εσκεμμένα είναι απαράδεκτο!

----------


## nestoras

> εννοουσα οτι αν εχουμε ΤΝ ,οπου εχουμε γειωση στον ουδετερο και θελουμε να βαλουμε δδε ... ποτε θα συνδεσουμε την γειωση στον ουδετερο? πριν την εισοδο του ρελε?



Υποχρεωτικά ΠΡΙΝ από τον ΔΔΕ. Η γείωση θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί με τον ουδέτερο στη χελώνα κι όχι κάπου αλλού! 





> Θα ηταν καλυτερο να εξηγείς αυτο που θες να πεις χωρις ασχετα παραδειγματα και ειρωνίες. Εδω ΑΠΛΑ συζητάμε και παραθετουμε ιδεες σκεψεις και οτι άλλο θελει ο καθενας.



Η απορία σου γιατί δεν κάνει να συνδέσουμε ουδέτερο και γείωση μέσα στον πίνακα ελπίζω να λύθηκε στο post 39.

----------


## spinalgr1990

Μπορει καποιος να μας απαντησει για ποιο λογο δεν επιτρεπεται πρακτικα να εχουμε ταυτοχρονα γειωση ΤΤ και ΤΝS ;

----------


## nestoras

> Μπορει καποιος να μας απαντησει για ποιο λογο δεν επιτρεπεται πρακτικα να εχουμε ταυτοχρονα γειωση ΤΤ και ΤΝS ;



Δες post 39 κι αν έχεις απορία ξαναρώτησε.

Το πιο χοντρό πρόβλημα που θα δημιουργηθεί είναι ότι αν κοπεί ο ουδέτερος της ΔΕΗ για οποιοδήποτε λόγο τότε θα περάσει μέσα από το δικό σου καλώδιο γείωσης το ρεύμα όλης της περιοχής!

----------


## spinalgr1990

Κατι ακομα : σε γειωση τυπου TNS  το ρευμα σφαλματος ακολουθει την πορεία : αγωγος γειωσης  ΡΕ--> ουδετερος ΔΕΗ ενω σε αμεση γειωση την πορεια αγωγος γειωσης ΡΕ --> τμημα εδαφους της γης(σωληνες ΕΥΔΑΠ) --> ουδετερος ΔΕΗ; 

Και ανεξαρτητα του συστηματος γειωσης ο ΔΔΕ λειτουργει εξισου αποτελεσματικα οταν υπαρξει διαρροή προς τη γη ,σωστα; (προυποθεση βεβεια η αντισταση γειωσης να ειναι εξισου μικρη και στις δυο περιπτωσεις)

----------


## nestoras

> Κατι ακομα : σε γειωση τυπου TNS  το ρευμα σφαλματος ακολουθει την πορεία : αγωγος γειωσης  ΡΕ--> ουδετερος ΔΕΗ ενω σε αμεση γειωση την πορεια αγωγος γειωσης ΡΕ --> τμημα εδαφους της γης(σωληνες ΕΥΔΑΠ) --> ουδετερος ΔΕΗ; 
> 
> Και ανεξαρτητα του συστηματος γειωσης ο ΔΔΕ λειτουργει εξισου αποτελεσματικα οταν υπαρξει διαρροή προς τη γη ,σωστα; (προυποθεση βεβεια η αντισταση γειωσης να ειναι εξισου μικρη και στις δυο περιπτωσεις)



TNS: Το ρεύμα σφάλματος σε σημείο της εσωτερικής εγκατάστασης δεν περνά καθόλου από τον ουδέτερο αγωγό επειδή ο ουδέτερος και η γείωση είναι στο ίδιο σημείο "καρφωμένοι" στη γη οπότε μόλις φτάσει σε αυτό το σημείο δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πάει στον ουδέτερο.

Άμεση γείωση: Απευθείας στη γη μέσω του αγωγού γειώσεως.

Σαν ρεύμα σφάλματος εννοούμε τα ρεύματα που διαφεύγουν από τη φάση και ρέουν προς γειωμένο σώμα. Το ρεύμα που θα διαρεύσει το γειωμένο σώμα είναι το ζητούμενο ρεύμα (το γειωμένο σώμα θέλουμε να είναι το μεταλλικό περίβλημα που συνδέεται με τον αγωγό γείωσης κι όχι το σώμα μας).

Ο ΔΔΕ όπως αναφέρθηκε και παραπάνω είναι πιο ασφαλής αν μπαίνει σε εγκαταστάσεις με χαμηλή τιμή αντίστασης γείωσης αλλά δουλεύει καλά και σε εγκαταστάσεις με σχετικά υψηλή αντίσταση γείωσης.

----------


## spinalgr1990

ίσως δεν ερμηνευσα σωστα την ερωτηση μου.

Εννοώ το ρεύμα σφάλματος τι διαδρομη θα ακολουθησει έπειτα από το μεταλλικό κέλυφος των μεταλλικων συσκευών ;

κάπου βρηκα αυτα και θελω να ρωτησω αν ειναι σωστα ;

----------


## nestoras

Το πρώτο σχήμα δεν είναι TNS αλλά TN-C-S γι'αυτό βλέπεις αυτή την περίεργη διαδρομή.

----------


## dog80

Είχα κάνει παλιότερα ένα σχετικό βίντεο οπου δείχνω την εσωτερική λειτουργία ενός ΔΔΕ:

----------


## FILMAN

........

----------


## spinalgr1990

> TNS: Το ρεύμα σφάλματος σε σημείο της εσωτερικής εγκατάστασης δεν περνά καθόλου από τον ουδέτερο αγωγό επειδή ο ουδέτερος και η γείωση είναι στο ίδιο σημείο "καρφωμένοι" στη γη οπότε μόλις φτάσει σε αυτό το σημείο δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πάει στον ουδέτερο.



εννοείς στον ουδέτερο της εγκατάστασης ; μετα απο το μετελλικο κελυφος θα παει στο καλωδιο της γείωσης και από εκεί θα πάει προς τον ουδέτερο που ειναι  στον στυλο της ΔΕΗ ;





> Άμεση γείωση: Απευθείας στη γη μέσω του αγωγού γειώσεως.



 και μετα στον πιο κοντινο υποσταθμό για να κατευθυνθεί και πάλι προς τον ουδέτερο της ΔΕΗ ;

----------


## nestoras

> εννοείς στον ουδέτερο της εγκατάστασης ; μετα απο το μετελλικο κελυφος θα παει στο καλωδιο της γείωσης και από εκεί θα πάει προς τον ουδέτερο που ειναι  στον στυλο της ΔΕΗ ;
> 
>  και μετα στον πιο κοντινο υποσταθμό για να κατευθυνθεί και πάλι προς τον ουδέτερο της ΔΕΗ ;



Ναι, στον ουδέτερο της εγκατάστασης.

Θα πρέπει να ξαναδούμε πιο αναλυτικά τα σχήματα!

----------


## spinalgr1990

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω οταν λεμε το ρευμα διαφευγει μεσω της γης τι εννουμε ...η γη-έδαφος έχει άπειρη έκταση και και δεν κλείνει κύκλωμα με την φάση . Πως θα διαφύγει το ρευμα σφαλματος από τον κλάδο φάση-έδαφος χωρις να αποτελούν βρόγχο αυτά μεταξύ τους ;

----------


## nestoras

> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω οταν λεμε το ρευμα διαφευγει μεσω της γης τι εννουμε ...η γη-έδαφος έχει άπειρη έκταση και και δεν κλείνει κύκλωμα με την φάση . Πως θα διαφύγει το ρευμα σφαλματος από τον κλάδο φάση-έδαφος χωρις να αποτελούν βρόγχο αυτά μεταξύ τους ;



Ο βρόχος κλείνει στις γεννήτριες της ΔΕΗ (με επιφύλαξη) και σε άπειρα ακόμη σημεία που είναι γειωμένος ο ουδέτερος κατά μήκος του δικτύου.

Σκέψου ότι στο δίκτυο διανομής (υψηλή-υπερυψηλή τάση) δεν υπάρχει καν ουδέτερος. Όπου χρειαστεί ο ουδέτερος τον παίρνουμε από τη γη!

----------


## spinalgr1990

τι παρακατω σχημα που εκανα είναι σωστό δηλαδή ;

tns.jpg

και το περισσότερο ρευμα θα περασει μεσω του αγωγου PE γιατι εχει τη μικροτερη αντισταση και όχι μεσω του ανθρώπου.

----------


## nestoras

> τι παρακατω σχημα που εκανα είναι σωστό δηλαδή ;
> 
> και το περισσότερο ρευμα θα περασει μεσω του αγωγου PE γιατι εχει τη μικροτερη αντισταση και όχι μεω του ανθρώπου.



Σωστό το σχήμα

----------


## spinalgr1990

αυτό που περιγράφεις μήπως είναι στην άμεση γείωση ;

δηλαδή για ποιο λόγο να οδεύσει μέσα στην γη και όχι στον ουδέτερο που έχει σίγουρα μικρότερη αντίσταση και είναι πιο κοντά από ότι μεσα στο έδαφος ;

----------


## nestoras

> αυτό που περιγράφεις μήπως είναι στην άμεση γείωση ;



Λάθος μου. Παρανόησα κάποια πραγματάκια! Η έκφραση να φτάσει το ρεύμα μέχρι τη γη δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστή αλλά είναι αυτό που απασχολεί την ασφάλεια του τελικού καταναλωτή. Από εκεί και πέρα είναι θέμα της ΔΕΗ η προστασία του εξοπλισμού της.

Λοιπόν, όσον αφορά τα ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριστικά του ουδέτερου και της γείωσης δεν υπάρχουν ουσιαστικές διαφορές. Και οι δύο είναι αγωγοί που καταλήγουν στη γη. Από εκεί και πέρα σκέψου ότι ο αγωγός του ουδέτερου χρησιμοποιείται για την κανονική λειτουργία των κυκλωμάτων ενώ ο αγωγός της γείωσης χρησιμοποιείται σαν ενναλακτική διαδρομή οταν υπάρξη διαρροή. Όπως και να'χει το ρεύμα "θέλει" να φτάσει στη γη από τον πιο σύντομο δρόμο που θα συναντήσει! Γι'αυτό λέμε διαρκώς ότι η αντίσταση της γείωσης θα πρέπει να έχει χαμηλή τιμή έτσι ώστε στη διαρροή να προτιμήσει τον σύντομο δρόμο κι όχι το σώμα μας!

----------


## FILMAN

Βασικά το ρεύμα δεν πηγαίνει μέχρι κάπου και μετά σταματάει... Κάτι τέτοιο θα προϋπέθετε συσσώρευση φορτίων... Στις περιπτώσεις που είπατε λοιπόν δεν φτάνει στη Γη και τέλος - συνεχίζει μέχρι τον πόλο της γεννήτριας ή του δευτερεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή, από όπου δηλ. ξεκίνησε, κάνοντας κύκλο.

----------

nestoras (23-12-14)

----------


## nestoras

> Βασικά το ρεύμα δεν πηγαίνει μέχρι κάπου και μετά σταματάει... Κάτι τέτοιο θα προϋπέθετε συσσώρευση φορτίων... Στις περιπτώσεις που είπατε λοιπόν δεν φτάνει στη Γη και τέλος - συνεχίζει μέχρι τον πόλο της γεννήτριας ή του δευτερεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή, από όπου δηλ. ξεκίνησε, κάνοντας κύκλο.



Φίλιππε, για να μιλάμε με ακρίβεια έχεις δίκιο  :Smile: 
Το ανέφερα και εδώ

Αυτό που ήθελα να τονίσω πιο πολύ και ίσως άφησα να εννοηθεί κάτι άλλο είναι ότι μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε τη γη σαν ένα μεγάλο ισοδυναμικό αγωγό. Η ασφάλεια που απασχολεί τον μέσο άνθρωπο είναι το τι γίνεται μέχρι να φτάσει το ρεύμα στη γη.

Θα κάνω διόρθωση στο post και στα σχήματα!

----------


## giannaras13

> Βασικά το ρεύμα δεν πηγαίνει μέχρι κάπου και μετά σταματάει... Κάτι τέτοιο θα προϋπέθετε συσσώρευση φορτίων... Στις περιπτώσεις που είπατε λοιπόν δεν φτάνει στη Γη και τέλος - συνεχίζει μέχρι τον πόλο της γεννήτριας ή του δευτερεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή, από όπου δηλ. ξεκίνησε, κάνοντας κύκλο.



εχω μια απορια..αν εχουμε ΤΝ και για καποιο λογο κοπει ο ουδετερος , το δικτυο δεν θα εχει διαρροη μεσω γειωσης?

----------


## FILMAN

> εχω μια απορια..αν εχουμε ΤΝ και για καποιο λογο κοπει ο ουδετερος , το δικτυο δεν θα εχει διαρροη μεσω γειωσης?



Ποιος ουδέτερος εννοείς να κοπεί;

----------


## giannaras13

> Ποιος ουδέτερος εννοείς να κοπεί;



οπως εδω 




  αλλα στον καταναλωτη  και  οχι στον  στυλο της δεη

----------


## nestoras

Αυτό δε θεωρείται πάσαλος γείωσης!
Είναι σωλήνας υδραυλικών.
Αν η γείωση ήταν σωστή θα είχες μεγαλύτερη ροή ρεύματος αλλά σχεδόν μηδενική τάση εκεί που είναι κουμπωμένο το κίτρινο κροκοδειλάκι...

Πάω στοίχημα ότι 30 πόντους κάτω από την επιφάνεια θα έχει ήδη εξαφανιστεί ο σωλήνας από τη σαπίλα και τη σκουριά...

Κι ο HD384 τονίζει ότι πρέπει να έχουμε σωστή γείωση. Για τις σωστές γειώσεις υπάρχουν προδιαγραφές που μάλλον ο "μάστορας" που κάρφωσε τον νεροσωλήνα εκεί δεν θα είχε δει ούτε στον ύπνο του...

Το βίντεο θα έπρεπε να είχε τίτλο: "Κίνδυνος Ηλεκτροπληξίας από ανύπαρκτη γείωση!"

----------


## giannaras13

> Αυτό δε θεωρείται πάσαλος γείωσης!
> Είναι σωλήνας υδραυλικών.
> Αν η γείωση ήταν σωστή θα είχες μεγαλύτερη ροή ρεύματος αλλά σχεδόν μηδενική τάση εκεί που είναι κουμπωμένο το κίτρινο κροκοδειλάκι...
> 
> Πάω στοίχημα ότι 30 πόντους κάτω από την επιφάνεια θα έχει ήδη εξαφανιστεί ο σωλήνας από τη σαπίλα και τη σκουριά...
> 
> Κι ο HD384 τονίζει ότι πρέπει να έχουμε σωστή γείωση. Για τις σωστές γειώσεις υπάρχουν προδιαγραφές που μάλλον ο "μάστορας" που κάρφωσε τον νεροσωλήνα εκεί δεν θα είχε δει ούτε στον ύπνο του...
> 
> Το βίντεο θα έπρεπε να είχε τίτλο: "Κίνδυνος Ηλεκτροπληξίας από ανύπαρκτη γείωση!"



στην γειωση ξερω οτι βαζεις ηλεκτροδιο γειωσης.. σωστα?
και αν δεν ηταν TN παλι θα συνεβαινε αυτο?

μολις βρηκα σε ενα σαιτ αυτο "*το διπλανό σχήμα εμφανίζεται δίκτυο ΤΤ όπου η ύδρευση του κτιρίου ενώνεται με τα ηλεκτρόδια γείωσης. Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν ακόμα περιοχές που συνδέονται σε σύστημα ΤΤ (άμεσης γείωσης) αλλά έχει**απαγορευτεί από τη ΔΕΗ η χρήση του δικτύου ύδρευσης ως ηλεκτρόδιο γείωσης.  "   * Μα καλα εκαναν συνδεση την σωληνα για γειωση? :Confused1: 

πηγη http://ehe-greece.blogspot.gr/2012/0...d-testing.html

----------


## nestoras

Παλιότερα οι σωλήνες υδαυλικών ήταν καλή μέθοδος για γείωση και επιτυγχάνονταν πολύ καλές τιμές γείωσης. Όταν άρχισαν να χρησιμοποιούνται πλαστικά εξαρτήματα στις εγκαταστάσεις υδραυλικών απογορεύτηκε η μέθοδος γιατί από εκεί που έιχες μία σχετικά καλή γείωση κατέληγες να μην έχεις ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ!

Στο βίντεο ο σωλήνας δεν ανήκει στο δίκτυο ύδρευσης απλά βρέθηκε πρόχειρα εκεί δίπλα και τον κάρφωσαν για γείωση...

----------

FILMAN (24-12-14)

----------


## giannaras13

> Παλιότερα οι σωλήνες υδαυλικών ήταν καλή μέθοδος για γείωση και επιτυγχάνονταν πολύ καλές τιμές γείωσης. Όταν άρχισαν να χρησιμοποιούνται πλαστικά εξαρτήματα στις εγκαταστάσεις υδραυλικών απογορεύτηκε η μέθοδος γιατί από εκεί που έιχες μία σχετικά καλή γείωση κατέληγες να μην έχεις ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ!
> 
> Στο βίντεο ο σωλήνας δεν ανήκει στο δίκτυο ύδρευσης απλά βρέθηκε πρόχειρα εκεί δίπλα και τον κάρφωσαν για γείωση...



ααα καταλαβα..  κατι αλλο και συγγνωμη που σας ζαλισα αλλα ειναι ενδιαφερον.. υπαρχει καποιος συγκεκτριμενος λογος που σε καποιες περιοχες στην αττικη επιτρεπεται η ΤΤ και αλλου οχι?

----------


## xrhstosmp

χωρις να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος νομιζω οτι παλια στην επαρχια επιτρεποταν ως ηλεκτροδιο γειωσης υδροσωληνας μιας ιντσας μηκους 2 μετρων  (ασχετα αν ειναι η οχι σωστο).
Παναγιωτη γιατι πιστευεις πως αν υπηρχε καλυτερη γειωση θα υπηρχε μεν περισοτερη ροη ρευματος, αλλα απουσια επικυνδυνης τασης ?
Γιαννη στην αθηνα το δικτυο ειναι ΤΤ γιατι ετσι το βρηκε η δεη απο τα παλια ιδιωτικα εργοστασια παραγωγης ρευματος  και επειδη μια αλλαγη σε ΤΝ ειναι πολυ φασαριοζικη και ολιγον επικυνδυνη δεν βλεπω να γινεται ποτε.

----------


## giannaras13

> χωρις να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος νομιζω οτι παλια στην επαρχια επιτρεποταν ως ηλεκτροδιο γειωσης υδροσωληνας μιας ιντσας μηκους 2 μετρων  (ασχετα αν ειναι η οχι σωστο).
> Παναγιωτη γιατι πιστευεις πως αν υπηρχε καλυτερη γειωση θα υπηρχε μεν περισοτερη ροη ρευματος, αλλα απουσια επικυνδυνης τασης ?
> Γιαννη στην αθηνα το δικτυο ειναι ΤΤ γιατι ετσι το βρηκε η δεη απο τα παλια ιδιωτικα εργοστασια παραγωγης ρευματος  και επειδη μια αλλαγη σε ΤΝ ειναι πολυ φασαριοζικη και ολιγον επικυνδυνη δεν βλεπω να γινεται ποτε.



1)δηλαδη χρηστο παλια στην αθηνα παρηγαγαν ιδιωτες ρευμα και το πωλουσαν? πρωτη φορα το ακουω 
2)αυτο που λες για το σιδερο,ειμαι στη λαμια και τοσπιτι εχει ρευμα απο το 77 νομιζω και στο υπογειο νομιζω παλια που θυμαμαι και δεν ειχαν ριξει τσιμεντο ειχε ηλεκτροδιο η τελεος παντων σιδερο μασιφ

----------


## nestoras

> χωρις να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος νομιζω οτι παλια στην επαρχια επιτρεποταν ως ηλεκτροδιο γειωσης υδροσωληνας μιας ιντσας μηκους 2 μετρων  (ασχετα αν ειναι η οχι σωστο).
> Παναγιωτη γιατι πιστευεις πως αν υπηρχε καλυτερη γειωση θα υπηρχε μεν περισοτερη ροη ρευματος, αλλα απουσια επικυνδυνης τασης ?
> Γιαννη στην αθηνα το δικτυο ειναι ΤΤ γιατι ετσι το βρηκε η δεη απο τα παλια ιδιωτικα εργοστασια παραγωγης ρευματος  και επειδη μια αλλαγη σε ΤΝ ειναι πολυ φασαριοζικη και ολιγον επικυνδυνη δεν βλεπω να γινεται ποτε.



Από ότι κατάλαβα από το βίντεο, κόπηκε ο ουδέτερος και το κομμάτι του ουδέτερου που έφευγε προς το σπίτι ακούμπησε στη φάση. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το σενάριο είναι σαν να γειώναμε απευθείας μία φάση!

Η αντίσταση της γείωσης ήταν πολύ υψηλή: 184V με 3,44Α σημαίνει χοντρικά 53Ω αντίσταση γείωσης. Τα υπόλοιπα 230-184=46Volts πέφτουν στην αντίσταση επαφής του βραχυκυκλώματος και στις απώλειες καλωδίων μέχρι τη γείωση. Αυτό σημαίνει μία ωμικη αντίσταση Rγραμμής=46/3,44=13,37Ω

Κρατάμε μόνο τις τιμές των αντιστάσεων και είναι σαν να έχουμε διαιρέτη τάσης με δύο αντιστάσεις σε σειρά, πρώτα την 13,37Ω και μετά την 53Ω (η δεύτερη είναι γειωμένη στο άλλο άκρο και η μέτρηση γίνεται μεταξύ των δύο αντιστάσεων).

Ο κανονισμός προβλέπει αντιστάσεις γείωσης της τάξης των 2Ω και κάτω.

Ξαναλύνουμε τον διαιρέτη τάσης αυτή τη φορά με αντιστάσεις σε σειρά την 13,37Ω και την 2Ω. Στα άκρα της αντίστασης των 2Ω θα είχαμε τάση:

V2=230*(2/(13,37+2))=*29Volts*

 Το δε ρεύμα αυτή τη φορά θα ήταν: Ι2=230/(13,37+2)=*14Α*

Τα πράγματα στην πράξη προφανώς δε θα βγούνε ακριβώς σύμφωνα με τους υπολογισμούς που έκανα παραπάνω (πχ λόγω μεγαλύτερης ροής ρεύματος μπορεί να αλλάξει η αντίσταση επαφής). Το σημαντικό είναι ότι αν η τιμή της αντίστασης γείωσης ήταν μικρότερη η τάση που θα μετρούσε θα ήταν μικρότερη!

----------


## Sted

Εγώ πάλι θα ήθελα να θίξουμε το θέμα των τύπων (AC/A/B) των RCDs και τι γίνεται με τους τριφασικούς κινητήρες...


Σε τυπικούς κινητήρες 2.2kW (που κυκλοφορούν φορητοί), θα βάζατε διακόπτη διαρροής 30mA; Δεν μιλάω για πολλούς, 1-2 άντε 3 στην ίδια γραμμή. Ρεύμα λειτουργίας ~15A / φάση.

----------


## xrhstosmp

Σωστά,έχεις δίκιο Παναγιώτη  . Μου διέφυγε ότι η φάση έκανε βραχυκύκλωμα με τον κομμένο. Ουδετερο

----------


## giannaras13

> Από ότι κατάλαβα από το βίντεο, κόπηκε ο ουδέτερος και το κομμάτι του ουδέτερου που έφευγε προς το σπίτι ακούμπησε στη φάση. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το σενάριο είναι σαν να γειώναμε απευθείας μία φάση!
> 
> Η αντίσταση της γείωσης ήταν πολύ υψηλή: 184V με 3,44Α σημαίνει χοντρικά 53Ω αντίσταση γείωσης. Τα υπόλοιπα 230-184=46Volts πέφτουν στην αντίσταση επαφής του βραχυκυκλώματος και στις απώλειες καλωδίων μέχρι τη γείωση. Αυτό σημαίνει μία ωμικη αντίσταση Rγραμμής=46/3,44=13,37Ω
> 
> Κρατάμε μόνο τις τιμές των αντιστάσεων και είναι σαν να έχουμε διαιρέτη τάσης με δύο αντιστάσεις σε σειρά, πρώτα την 13,37Ω και μετά την 53Ω (η δεύτερη είναι γειωμένη στο άλλο άκρο και η μέτρηση γίνεται μεταξύ των δύο αντιστάσεων).
> 
> Ο κανονισμός προβλέπει αντιστάσεις γείωσης της τάξης των 2Ω και κάτω.
> 
> Ξαναλύνουμε τον διαιρέτη τάσης αυτή τη φορά με αντιστάσεις σε σειρά την 13,37Ω και την 2Ω. Στα άκρα της αντίστασης των 2Ω θα είχαμε τάση:
> ...



δεν ειναι πιο επικυνδυνο ομως στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση να κατεληγε περισσοτερο ρευμα ? 14 A αντι 3.44 A ?

----------


## FILMAN

> Σκέψου ότι στο δίκτυο διανομής (υψηλή-υπερυψηλή τάση) δεν υπάρχει καν ουδέτερος. Όπου χρειαστεί ο ουδέτερος τον παίρνουμε από τη γη!



Νομίζω ότι εκεί δεν χρειάζεται ουδέτερος καθώς τα φορτία εκεί είναι τριφασικοί μ/ς με πρωτεύον καλωδιωμένο σε Δ (οπότε δεν έχουν ακροδέκτη ουδετέρου), ή μεγάλοι τριφασικοί κινητήρες που πάλι δεν χρειάζονται ουδέτερο ακόμα κι αν είναι συνδεσμολογημένοι σε Υ (παρόλο που ο κόμβος του αστέρος θα έχει δυναμικό περίπου 0 ως προς Γη).




> εχω μια απορια..αν εχουμε ΤΝ και για καποιο λογο κοπει ο ουδετερος , το δικτυο δεν θα εχει διαρροη μεσω γειωσης?







> οπως εδω αλλα στον καταναλωτη  και  οχι στον  στυλο της δεη



Όχι, γιατί η σύνδεση ουδετέρου - Γης δεν γίνεται επί της συσκευής. Έτσι η συσκευή απλά θα σβήσει από έλλειψη τροφοδοσίας (εκτός αν περιλαμβάνει μονοφασικές καταναλώσεις 230V διαφορετικής ισχύος που παίρνουν από δυο διαφορετικές φάσεις, οπότε μπορεί να γίνει ζημιά).





> Εγώ πάλι θα ήθελα να θίξουμε το θέμα των τύπων (AC/A/B) των RCDs και τι γίνεται με τους τριφασικούς κινητήρες...
> 
> 
> Σε τυπικούς κινητήρες 2.2kW (που κυκλοφορούν φορητοί), θα βάζατε διακόπτη διαρροής 30mA; Δεν μιλάω για πολλούς, 1-2 άντε 3 στην ίδια γραμμή. Ρεύμα λειτουργίας ~15A / φάση.



Ο τύπος AC πέφτει μόνο με ημιτονοειδή ρεύματα διαρροής, ο τύπος Α πέφτει είτε με ημιτονοειδή είτε με παλμικά συνεχή (ημιανορθωμένα) ρεύματα διαρροής, ενώ ο τύπος Β είναι για να μπαίνει ανάμεσα σε inverter και σε τριφασικό κινητήρα.

Το άλλο που ρωτάς δεν το έχω κάνει αλλά έχω βάλει ΔΔΕ 30mA τύπου Α σε τριφασικό κινητήρα 30ΗΡ χωρίς προβλήματα (42Α ανά φάση).

----------

giannaras13 (24-12-14), 

Sted (24-12-14)

----------


## Sted

Ο κινητηρας των 30 Hp  τι μεθοδο εκκίνησης είχε; 

Το τυπου Α μιας και ειναι για ημιανορθωμενα σήματα δεν νομιζω οτι χρειάζεται για κινητηρες, κανω λαθος;

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## VirusX2

> Ο βρόχος κλείνει στις γεννήτριες της ΔΕΗ (με επιφύλαξη) και σε άπειρα ακόμη σημεία που είναι γειωμένος ο ουδέτερος κατά μήκος του δικτύου.



Ο ουδετερος γειωνεται 1) στους υποσταθμους διανομης, 2) στα τερματα και τις διακλαδωσεις εναεριων γραμμων, 3) καθε 300μ, 4) σε καθε παροχετευση. Αυτα ισχυουν για το δικτυο διανομης οπου εχουμε Μ/Σ Δ-Y οπου τον ουδετερο  αποτελει ο κοινος κομβος του Υ στο δευτερευον. Το κυκλωμα λοιπον κλεινει απο τους υποσταθμους διανομης οπου βγαζουν ουδετερο και γειωνεται. Οι γεννητριες δεν εχουν σχεση με αυτο, (θα μπορουσαν να ειναι σε Δ) ειναι και αυτες ομως συνδεσμολογιας Υ για λογους προστασιας βραχυκυκλωσεως οπου ειναι ολοκληρη θεωρια η μελετη βραχυκυκλωματων καθως και οι τροποι γειωσεως γεννητριων. 





> Σκέψου ότι στο δίκτυο διανομής (υψηλή-υπερυψηλή τάση) δεν υπάρχει καν ουδέτερος. Όπου χρειαστεί ο ουδέτερος τον παίρνουμε από τη γη!



Οι γραμμες υψηλης (150kV) και υπερυψηλης (400kV) τασης, αποτελουν το δικτυο μεταφορας. Το δικτυο διανομης αποτελειται απο γραμμες μεσης (20kV) και χαμηλης (0.4kV) τασης. Στην μεταφορα λοιπον ( καθως και στη μεση ταση) δεν υπαρχει ουδετερος οπως σωστα αναφερθηκε, γιατι εχει δομηθει ετσι το ΣΗΕ ωστε να μην υπαρχει αναγκη μεταφορας του απο τους σταθμους παραγωγης γιατι κατι τετοιο θα ηταν ασυμφορο οικονομικα.

Μιας και περασε η ωρα..  Καλα Χριστουγεννα  :Smile:

----------


## nestoras

> Ο ουδετερος γειωνεται 1) στους υποσταθμους διανομης, 2) στα τερματα και τις διακλαδωσεις εναεριων γραμμων, 3) καθε 300μ, 4) σε καθε παροχετευση. Αυτα ισχυουν για το δικτυο διανομης οπου εχουμε Μ/Σ Δ-Y οπου τον ουδετερο  αποτελει ο κοινος κομβος του Υ στο δευτερευον. Το κυκλωμα λοιπον κλεινει απο τους υποσταθμους διανομης οπου βγαζουν ουδετερο και γειωνεται. Οι γεννητριες δεν εχουν σχεση με αυτο, (θα μπορουσαν να ειναι σε Δ) ειναι και αυτες ομως συνδεσμολογιας Υ για λογους προστασιας βραχυκυκλωσεως οπου ειναι ολοκληρη θεωρια η μελετη βραχυκυκλωματων καθως και οι τροποι γειωσεως γεννητριων. 
> 
> 
> 
> Οι γραμμες υψηλης (150kV) και υπερυψηλης (400kV) τασης, αποτελουν το δικτυο μεταφορας. Το δικτυο διανομης αποτελειται απο γραμμες μεσης (20kV) και χαμηλης (0.4kV) τασης. Στην μεταφορα λοιπον ( καθως και στη μεση ταση) δεν υπαρχει ουδετερος οπως σωστα αναφερθηκε, γιατι εχει δομηθει ετσι το ΣΗΕ ωστε να μην υπαρχει αναγκη μεταφορας του απο τους σταθμους παραγωγης γιατι κατι τετοιο θα ηταν ασυμφορο οικονομικα.
> 
> Μιας και περασε η ωρα..  Καλα Χριστουγεννα



Πηγή: Τσανάκας.

Καλά Χριστούγεννα  :Biggrin:

----------


## VirusX2

> Πηγή: Τσανάκας.
> 
> Καλά Χριστούγεννα



Απο καπου πρεπει να τα μαθουμε και μεις οι νεοτεροι, κανεις δεν γεννηθηκε πανω σε πυλωνα :P

----------


## giannaras13

> Απο καπου πρεπει να τα μαθουμε και μεις οι νεοτεροι, κανεις δεν γεννηθηκε πανω σε πυλωνα :P



ποιο βιβλιο?

----------


## nestoras

> ποιο βιβλιο?



Ειδικά κεφάλαια ηλεκτρικών εγκαταστάσεων και δικτύων.

Δ.Κ Τσανάκας

Από τα καλύτερα βιβλία που είχαμε στη σχολή! Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι είναι του 97' και από τότε έχουν γίνει κάποιες αλλαγές στους κανονισμούς αλλά πέρα από αυτό είναι πολύ καλό!

----------


## giannaras13

> Ειδικά κεφάλαια ηλεκτρικών εγκαταστάσεων και δικτύων.
> 
> Δ.Κ Τσανάκας
> 
> Από τα καλύτερα βιβλία που είχαμε στη σχολή! Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι είναι του 97' και από τότε έχουν γίνει κάποιες αλλαγές στους κανονισμούς αλλά πέρα από αυτό είναι πολύ καλό!



πιστευω να το βρω στην βιβλιοθηκη της σχολης! να το δω και αν ειναι καλο θα το αγορασω..αν υπαρχει ακομα

----------


## xrhstosmp

> Ο ουδετερος γειωνεται 1) στους υποσταθμους διανομης, 2) στα τερματα και τις διακλαδωσεις εναεριων γραμμων, 3) καθε 300μ, 4) σε καθε παροχετευση. Αυτα ισχυουν για το δικτυο διανομης οπου εχουμε Μ/Σ Δ-Y οπου τον ουδετερο  αποτελει ο κοινος κομβος του Υ στο δευτερευον. Το κυκλωμα λοιπον κλεινει απο τους υποσταθμους διανομης οπου βγαζουν ουδετερο και γειωνεται. Οι γεννητριες δεν εχουν σχεση με αυτο, (θα μπορουσαν να ειναι σε Δ) ειναι και αυτες ομως συνδεσμολογιας Υ για λογους προστασιας βραχυκυκλωσεως οπου ειναι ολοκληρη θεωρια η μελετη βραχυκυκλωματων καθως και οι τροποι γειωσεως γεννητριων. 
> 
> 
> 
> Οι γραμμες υψηλης (150kV) και υπερυψηλης (400kV) τασης, αποτελουν το δικτυο μεταφορας. Το δικτυο διανομης αποτελειται απο γραμμες μεσης (20kV) και χαμηλης (0.4kV) τασης. Στην μεταφορα λοιπον ( καθως και στη μεση ταση) δεν υπαρχει ουδετερος οπως σωστα αναφερθηκε, γιατι εχει δομηθει ετσι το ΣΗΕ ωστε να μην υπαρχει αναγκη μεταφορας του απο τους σταθμους παραγωγης γιατι κατι τετοιο θα ηταν ασυμφορο οικονομικα.
> 
> Μιας και περασε η ωρα..  Καλα Χριστουγεννα



 καλα χριστουγεννα! τα παραπανω περι γειωσης ουδετερου -προς αποφυγη επικυνδυνων παρεξηγησεων και επεμβασεων- ισχυουν για τα δικτυα ΤΝ ουδετερωσης.
στην αμεση γειωση ο ουδετερος γειωνεται ΜΟΝΟ στον υποσταθμο.

----------


## giannaras13

> καλα χριστουγεννα! τα παραπανω περι γειωσης ουδετερου -προς αποφυγη επικυνδυνων παρεξηγησεων και επεμβασεων- ισχυουν για τα δικτυα ΤΝ ουδετερωσης.
> στην αμεση γειωση ο ουδετερος γειωνεται ΜΟΝΟ στον υποσταθμο.



δηλαδη αν η δεη χρησιμοποιησει αμεση γειωση ισχυει μονο το 1)  ε?

----------


## xrhstosmp

ναι. μονο σε 1 σημειο στον υποσταθμο

----------


## VirusX2

> καλα χριστουγεννα! τα παραπανω περι γειωσης ουδετερου -προς αποφυγη επικυνδυνων παρεξηγησεων και επεμβασεων- ισχυουν για τα δικτυα ΤΝ ουδετερωσης.
> στην αμεση γειωση ο ουδετερος γειωνεται ΜΟΝΟ στον υποσταθμο.



Σωστος παραληψη μου, μιας και ειμαι βορεια, εδω μιλαμε παντα για δικτυα με ουδετερωση, ομως στο forum πρεπει να διευκρινίζουμε ακριβως για τον λογο που ειπες!  :Smile: 





> Ειδικά κεφάλαια ηλεκτρικών εγκαταστάσεων και δικτύων.
> 
> Δ.Κ Τσανάκας
> 
> Από τα καλύτερα βιβλία που είχαμε στη σχολή! Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι είναι του 97' και από τότε έχουν γίνει κάποιες αλλαγές στους κανονισμούς αλλά πέρα από αυτό είναι πολύ καλό!



Πραγματικα απο τα καλυτερα βιβλια για ΕΗΕ και δικτυα χαμηλης!

----------


## giannaras13

δεν υπαρχει πλεον το βιβλιο μαλλον.. αυτα λενε τιποτα? http://www.public.gr/product/books/g...prod3311636pp/  ειναι του 2010

----------


## VirusX2

> δεν υπαρχει πλεον το βιβλιο μαλλον.. αυτα λενε τιποτα? http://www.public.gr/product/books/g...prod3311636pp/  ειναι του 2010



Αν δεν κανω λαθος, νομιζω οτι το βιβλιο του Τσανακα που λεμε, ειναι πανεπιστιμιακη εκδοση του Πανεπιςτημιου Πατρων ή Ξανθης (δεν τ εχω μπροστα μου για να σου πω σιγουρα)  δηλαδη δεν θα το βρεις στο εμποριο. Εμας μας το διναν απο την σχολη δωρεαν, ισως το βρεις σε καποια βιβλιοθηκη..

----------


## giannaras13

> Αν δεν κανω λαθος, νομιζω οτι το βιβλιο του Τσανακα που λεμε, ειναι πανεπιστιμιακη εκδοση του Πανεπιςτημιου Πατρων ή Ξανθης (δεν τ εχω μπροστα μου για να σου πω σιγουρα)  δηλαδη δεν θα το βρεις στο εμποριο. Εμας μας το διναν απο την σχολη δωρεαν, ισως το βρεις σε καποια βιβλιοθηκη..



δηλαδη ειναι κατι σαν τις σημειωσεις καθηγητη που μας δινουν στη σχολη? κατι παρομοια βιβλια εχω για σαε

----------


## FILMAN

> Ο κινητηρας των 30 Hp  τι μεθοδο εκκίνησης είχε;



Υ/Δ




> Το τυπου Α μιας και ειναι για ημιανορθωμενα σήματα δεν νομιζω οτι χρειάζεται για κινητηρες, κανω λαθος;



Βασικά AC είναι, αλλά δεν μου βγάζει κουμπί edit να το διορθώσω!

----------

Sted (29-12-14)

----------


## apavlidis1997

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα όσα όλοι λέτε εδώ. Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε ποιά μάρκα να προτιμήσω Hager ABB ή Geyer; Γιατί βλέπω τελευταία κάτι άγνωστα ρελέ KPITAL EATON GACIA και δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι. Ρωτάω γιατί θα χρειαστεί να βάλω ρελέ σε τριφασικό πίνακα, ο οποίος εδώ και 15 χρόνια δεν έχει (χρονολογία πίνακα 2001-02) και ακόμη να αλλάξω ένα ανώνυμο ρελέ που μας έβαλαν σε έναν "αρχαίο" πίνακα στο ίδιο σπίτι πάλι WP_20160809_11_17_26_Pro.jpg

----------


## IRF

> Η ταση μεταξυ ουδετερου γης ειναι πολυ μικρη γι αυτο δεν μας χτυπαει το ρευμα οταν αγγιζουμε την μπαρα του ουδετερου



Μην το δοκιμάζεις παντού αυτό αμα πέσεις σε τριφασικό πίνακα με ασυμετρίες και κακιά γείωση  π.χ. λόγω καμένων τριφασικων τυλιγμάτων (και όχι μόνο) ρίχνει χτύπημα σπέσιαλ όχι φυσικά τόσο θανατηφόρο όσο το χέρι στη φάση

----------

apavlidis1997 (07-11-16)

----------


## apavlidis1997

> Μην το δοκιμάζεις παντού αυτό αμα πέσεις σε τριφασικό πίνακα με ασυμετρίες και κακιά γείωση  π.χ. λόγω καμένων τριφασικων τυλιγμάτων (και όχι μόνο) ρίχνει χτύπημα σπέσιαλ όχι φυσικά τόσο θανατηφόρο όσο το χέρι στη φάση



Με την γείωση ίσως να υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα καθώς η πολυκατοικία θεμελιώθηκε το 1974-75 και δεν ξέρω τι γειώσεις έβαζαν τότε. Ο πίνακας, του οποίου έχω την εικόνα είναι ενός από τα διαμερίσματα της "πολυκατοικίας" (3 στο σύνολο). Ο τριφασικός είναι σε άλλο διαμέρισμα, το οποίο ανακαινίστηκε το 2001, της ιδιας πολυκατοικίας το οποίο κατοικείται αραιά και που. Απλώς θα ήθελε να προσθέσω και ένα ρελέ καθώς όταν κατοικείται έχει και μεγάλα φορτία αλλά και θα ήθελα να είναι λίγο πιο ασφαλές. Αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρω τι συνδέσεις γίνανε τότε, μάλλον θα φέρω ηλεκτρολόγο για να το δεί καλύτερα και επίσης να μετρήσει τη γείωση της πολυκατοικίας. Η συγκεκριμένη πολυκατοικία είναι συγγενών μου, οι οποίοι την κατοικούν, αλλά λόγω παλαιότητας ξεκινάμε κάποια ρεκτιφιέ, όπως και στις ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις. Ένα θα πω πάντως. Τα δύο από τα τρία διαμερίσματα, που δεν έχουν ανακαινισθεί, θέλουν αρκετά μαζέματα στα ηλεκτρολογικά τους. Περιστροφικοί διακόπτες για κουζίνα, πλυντήριο και δε συμμαζευόμαστε.

----------


## thespyros

Δύσκολα θέλει ακόμα ψάξιμο

----------

